# Off the beaten path:  San Francisco



## senorak (Jul 23, 2016)

I will be heading to San Francisco next week.  It's my favorite city, and I've visited numerous times.  Looking for some new things to do; places to explore & eat.  I've done all of the typical touristy things:  Fisherman's wharf, Alcatraz, Chinatown, Northbeach, museums, Union Square, Golden Gate Bridge walk, Golden Gate Park, Muir Woods, tour of Castro, Mission & Nob Hill areas, etc.  I do love the Mission District, and have been exploring that area my last few visits.  I've also been to baseball games, (both A's & Giants), and will probably go to another Giants game, (since I love both the team & the views from the stadium).  I did find a new walk/hike to take this visit:  Lands End.  I will also go back to visit some favorite spots.  One of my favorite places is the Ferry Building, and all the wonderful eating places/farmers market.  It's been a long time since I've been to Sausalito, so may head over there, as well.  

Any other suggestions for places to explore and/or eat?  

Deb


----------



## klpca (Jul 23, 2016)

I just posted this last week. I don't know if you saw it http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=244214

Also we tried a few new restaurants  and the one that I can recommend is called Colibri Mexican Bistro. We actually went for breakfast/brunch and the food was great (and I'm fussy about my Mexican food). Best Nopalitos ever. Portions are on the smaller side which I  liked.  Located a block or two west of Union Square on Geary.


----------



## presley (Jul 23, 2016)

I just read about the San Francisco Dungeon experience in Fisherman's Wharf. It may be new since you've visited. https://sanfrancisco.thedungeons.com/en/san-francisco/Explore/What-is-the-Dungeon/
The reviews are very good on tripadvisor.


----------



## senorak (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks for the info.  No, I didn't see your link, (I  quickly perused the West Coast postings---must've missed it.)  I've done several of the free SF walking tours.  Now I go back to the places I really enjoyed and explore on my own.  Since I plan on going to Sausalito, will take your advice, and do the ferry to Sausalito, then walk back over the Golden Gate.  (My last visit, I just walked over the bridge then turned around and headed back to the city.)  Will also check out your restaurant suggestion.  Thanks so much.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 23, 2016)

We bought these:

http://www.costco.com/San-Francisco-Choose-4-Explorer-ePass-.product.100109078.html

We loved the double-decker bus tours and added additional tours through the same company.  This includes Madame Tussaud's dungeon, which was fun, and Ripley's Believe It or Not, which was just okay.  There are other tours to choose from, but we always like a boat ride and chose that as well.  

It was an entirely different trip from our usual San Francisco trip.


----------



## klpca (Jul 23, 2016)

senorak said:


> Thanks for the info.  No, I didn't see your link, (I  quickly perused the West Coast postings---must've missed it.)  I've done several of the free SF walking tours.  Now I go back to the places I really enjoyed and explore on my own.  Since I plan on going to Sausalito, will take your advice, and do the ferry to Sausalito, then walk back over the Golden Gate.  (My last visit, I just walked over the bridge then turned around and headed back to the city.)  Will also check out your restaurant suggestion.  Thanks so much.



One thing about the ferry - there was a line to buy tickets when we arrived, but all of the signs said that the windows were closed. We bought our tickets from a machine right next to the ticket windows and went over to the gate to wait for the next ferry. So - skip the line!


----------



## Luanne (Jul 23, 2016)

One of our current favorite restaurants in San Francisco is Fino, which is close to Union Square.

http://finoristorante.com/

I went to the new Exploratorium, which is now location on the Embarcadero.  It was pretty amazing.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 23, 2016)

You might visit Stanford University aka The Farm. The surrounding area is also nice including the Redwood City area.

Cheers


----------



## Luanne (Jul 23, 2016)

x3 skier said:


> You might visit Stanford University aka The Farm. The surrounding area is also nice including the Redwood City area.
> 
> Cheers



If you don't have a car you can still get to these areas by train.  We've taken BART, then the train, to see our dd who lives in Sunnyvale.  I "think" there is a stop for Stanford, but you might have to hoof it a bit from the train station to the campus.


----------



## blr666 (Jul 23, 2016)

A special occasion restaurant is Gary Danko.  We went recently and it was amazing.


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 23, 2016)

If you were a fan of the man, Walt Disney -- there is a relatively new museum near the Presidio. Able to reach by bus.


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 23, 2016)

Some outdoor options:
 San Francisco National Historic Park:  The old ships at the Hyde Street Pier are  worth a visit and then a walk along the Bay Trail out on the Municipal Pier and over to Fort Mason.  The latter wasn't that interesting, but the trail getting there was a nice walk/bike ride.  https://www.nps.gov/safr/index.htm
  You can bike/walk all the way to Lands End through the Presidio/under Golden Gate etc.  The Coastal Trail from Lands End east as far as you want to go is a nice section.  
  Lands End is one of the many sites in the Golden Gate National Recreation Area.   There is a series of other sites between teh bridge and Lands end that are worth a short stop.https://www.nps.gov/safr/index.htm
  On the other side of the bridge, check out the Marin Headlands area with spectacular walks along the cliffs; dress for wind.  
   Angel Island State Park:  http://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=468
  And a bit further afield, but certainly doable as a day trip by car is Point Reyes National Seashore.  https://www.nps.gov/pore/index.htm
  In between Point Reyes and Marin Headlands is Mt Talmapais with its maze of trails.  

Sue


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 23, 2016)

Luanne said:


> If you don't have a car you can still get to these areas by train.  We've taken BART, then the train, to see our dd who lives in Sunnyvale.  I "think" there is a stop for Stanford, but you might have to hoof it a bit from the train station to the campus.



Caltrain stops in Palo Alto which is a bit of a walk. On football game days it makes a closer stop near the Stadium. Stanford does run a shuttle to/from campus to the transit center. 

Cheers


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jul 23, 2016)

As b2bailey pointed out, the Disney Museum is wonderful and in such a beautiful setting.  We also loved the tile steps.  If you do the tile steps, don't just stop at the top, go across the street and up the other steps to the top and you will find a park with amazing views of the city.  Awesome.  The tile steps are out towards the University on 16th Avenue and Moraga Street.

Have fun.  It's an incredible city.

Mike & Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## Bob B (Jul 23, 2016)

It's been a while but when I traveled to SF, I tried to always hit the Tadich Grill for a great dinner. Highly recommend the cioppino. 

http://www.tadichgrill.com/#_=_


----------



## senorak (Jul 23, 2016)

Thank you for all the replies.  I have done the Disney museum in the Presidio on one of my previous trips.  I've also done most of the activities/museums on the various "San Francisco passes"/"Go City Cards".  I haven't done the exploratorium since it moved to Fisherman's wharf, but visited several times when my kids were younger when it was in the previous location.  Honestly, on my last 2 trips, I stayed away from the wharf area, (except to go to the Ferry building & near Ghiradhelli Square---I always get an irish coffee at the Buena Vista Cafe).  I've done the walk along the marina to Golden Gate Bridge, then across the bridge.  Lands End is definitely on my "to do list".  I've always wanted to visit the Stanford Campus, so putting that as a possibility.  I visited Berkley campus years ago, and may take Bart and visit that area again.  I won't be renting a car; I always use public transportation and/or walk to my destinations.  
Thanks again for all the suggestions.  

Deb


----------



## ottawasquaw (Jul 23, 2016)

If you plan to head out to Palo Alto, maybe see if you can rent a bike! Then you will fit right in on campus!
I am an avid bike rider. Many local bike shops are willing to rent a bike for the day. Good luck and enjoy your trip!


----------



## ailin (Jul 24, 2016)

senorak said:


> I visited Berkley campus years ago, and may take Bart and visit that area again.



My favorite restaurants in Berkeley:
- Kirala (Japanese, the robata especially)
- Cheese Board (artisanal pizza only one flavor per day, there's also a location in SF called Arizmendi)
- Chez Panisse (the upstairs cafe is easier to get into)

Have fun!


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 24, 2016)

Have you visited the Santa Cruz area?
Easily reachable via Caltrain to San Jose and then Hwy 17 express bus.


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Jul 24, 2016)

We did a walking tour of Victorian Homes. Meets at Union Square, takes transit and walks around. 

https://www.tripadvisor.ca/Attracti...orian_Home_Walk-San_Francisco_California.html

We also did a self guided walking tour of the Edwardian homes in the Richmond District. On California and Geary there are some great restaurants. 

Near Lands End is Sutro park.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 24, 2016)

Hmmm... Off the beaten path?
Marni Thai - Irving/23rd
N Judah will take you within a block.

Louie's by Cliff House (over looking Sutro Baths) for breakfast

Ebisu Sushi - Irving/9th

Overlook city at night (no fog) from Twin Peaks and/or Coit Tower.
Hike thru lower GG Park
Hike thru Fort Funston Rec area

Crab sandwiches at Nicks in Pacifica (Linda Mar)

Pete Douglas Beach House (Half Moon Bay/Princeton) for Sunday afternoon music
(aka Dynamite Bach and Dancing Society - or something like that - been around for >50 years)

Bring a jacket - it is cold in SF in summer, and especially by the coast.
I grew up in West SF
Go Lowell!!!


----------



## senorak (Jul 24, 2016)

My visits to San Francisco are usually in the summer, so I know how chilly it can be.  Always pack a jacket & a sweatshirt.  The cooler temps will be a welcome relief from the excessive heat wave we've been having here in PA.  I want to incorporate the Sutro Baths into my Lands End hike.  And I believe I will be meeting up with one of my relatives at The Cliff House for lunch.  I don't think I will get down to Santa Cruz.  Visited that area when my husband was with me on a trip years ago---drove to Carmel, Santa Cruz, Pebble Beach, Half Moon Bay, and a few more stops.  I've taken quite a few guided tours on my earlier stays:  from the "hop on/hop off" bus tours, City Guides, Cruisin' the Castro, and others.  The past 2 trips, I've gone back to some favorite neighborhoods, and just explored on my own.  You've given me some excellent suggestions for dining.....and reminded me of a few great places that I've eaten in the past, (i.e. Tadich Grill).  Thanks.  

Deb


----------



## puppymommo (Jul 24, 2016)

I second Sue's suggestion for Angel Island. Last time we were in San Francisco the tours to Alcatraz were sold out so we went to Angel Island instead. It was fun and educational (its history as a immigration center/detention camp for Asian immigrants back in the early 20th century). There are a number of hiking trails.

Enjoy your return to San Francisco, one of my favorite cities!


----------



## senorak (Jul 25, 2016)

Angel Island is on my list!  Thanks.


----------



## senorak (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who posted on this link.  I'm waiting for my flight home & reflecting back on my week in San Francisco.  What a wonderful time exploring the city.  I had new adventures:  Land's End hike, Tiled Steps & Hidden Gem steps near 16th street, city guide tours of Sutro Heights, Castro & Nob Hill, great meals at Louis, Roxanne's, Ebisu Sushi and more.  I would also recommend "The View" top of Marriott Marquis---- awesome views of the city.  In addition to my new adventures, I also.  Visited old favorites:  the wharf, ferry building, mission district, Golden Gate Bridge, AT&T park and more.  So many great memories.  

Deb


----------



## WalnutBaron (Aug 6, 2016)

Sorry I came to this thread late, but for those who may be interested in visiting, I have a few more suggestions: 1) The Palace of the Legion of Honor, a fantastic art museum near Land's End in the northwest part of the city. The Legion of Honor has the largest collection of Rodin sculptures in the world outside of the Louvre, and is the only place where you can dine among Rodins, if you wish. One great tip: the view from the parking lot of the Golden Gate bridge is amazing--and it's free; 2) one of our favorite restaurants in town is John's Grill, just off Union Square. It houses one of only two of the original Maltese Falcons used in the eponymous movie starring Humphrey Bogart, and was one of Dashiell Hammett's favorite places to eat when he lived there (the author of The Maltese Falcon). Waiters are dressed in classic short jackets and black tie, so you feel like you've stepped into the 1940's the moment you walk in; 3) there's a small street just off Union Square called Maiden Lane, full of small shops and bistro-style restaurants that is a quiet respite from the hustle and bustle of the surrounding city.


----------



## LauriBuck (Aug 6, 2016)

*Bike the Golden Gate Bridge*

Also a late post, but for others that may visit, our favorite activity the last time we were in San Francisco was renting a bike and riding across the Golden Gate Bridge to Sausalito.  We took a ferry back from there.


----------

